# Image color changes after heat pressing



## timibaltazar (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi guys... I'm just starting a small time home-based shirt printing business and currently having problems with the colors so I thought I'd ask here for help. Pls help me figure it out. 

So here's what i did...
I draw full colored image in photoshop and save it as PNG.
Print it in sublimation transfer paper with Epson L130 Sublimation Printer. At this part, all is still good.
Press it using Max Armour Predator heat press with 300 degree within 30 secs in a 100% polyester shirt as specified by the supplier.

My problem is after pressing, the image color in shirt is different to the image in computer. I know this will really happen since yeah it's a computer image that will be transferred in shirt, but is it really that big of a change? Most of the colors turns dark, and some are totally different like gray turning to brown.

Sorry I'm totally newbie on heat press so I'd really appreciate your help guys. Thanks


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

You need to obtain an ICC profile from your sublimation ink supplier, install it on your computer, and use it when printing from Photoshop as per the instructions supplied with the profile.


----------



## FatPrints (Jan 8, 2019)

timibaltazar said:


> Hi guys... I'm just starting a small time home-based shirt printing business and currently having problems with the colors so I thought I'd ask here for help. Pls help me figure it out.
> 
> So here's what i did...
> I draw full colored image in photoshop and save it as PNG.
> ...


Try 370 for a minute, medium pressure, on a polyester garment. Use white or grey colored garments. let me know if this helps.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

webtrekker said:


> You need to obtain an ICC profile from your sublimation ink supplier, install it on your computer, and use it when printing from Photoshop as per the instructions supplied with the profile.





I fully agree with this . My printer has a ICC profile that came with my inks i bought and i also have my own ICC i made from doing my own calibration with my Monitor and printer calibrator kit.


----------



## timibaltazar (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi guys... 

Thank you for answering. I researched ICC (I only heard about it here to be honest haha) and yeah I think that's what I need.

Thanks again guys you really helped a lot.


----------

